# Always sleeping after workout !



## sPwism (Apr 22, 2011)

I usually feel really really tired 2 hrs after my workout that i will need to sleep.
This happens everytime even after i have more than 8 hrs of sleep the night before.
I usually do my workout right after i wake up.

Will sleeping in the noon decrease my metabolism rate and waste my cardio efforts in the morning ?


----------



## Marat (Apr 22, 2011)

Nope. enjoy your naps


----------



## tubbednova (Apr 22, 2011)

What for workout are you doing?Cardio/weights.
I get this to.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 22, 2011)

I always take a nap in the evening after my post workout meal. It means you're getting huge. GH release.


----------



## Gissurjon (Apr 22, 2011)

I get like this as soon as i walk out of the gym after a leg workout, so sleepy I struggle to drive the 8 miles to my house. 

Just take a nap if you need to, should be any downside to it


----------



## FitnessBlogger (Apr 22, 2011)

I hate naps. But I doubt it will diminish your morning cardio efforts. You really shouldn't NEED to take a nap though. Are you eating enough?


----------



## sPwism (Apr 23, 2011)

@tubbednova Mostly weights workout cause me to be more tired. Cardio seems to energize me for the rest of the day.

@diesel416 Woah,looks like good news !

@Gissurejon Oh ok, ok then i wont hesitate to take naps anymore.

@fitnessblogger I eat ALOT after my weight workouts/cardio. I kinda suspect it is the food that makes me wanna sleep. but Diesel416 says it's a GH release that causes me to be tired.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 23, 2011)

Idk if t6he GH release causes you to be tired, I just mean that GH is always released during sleep, so if I feel I need a nap I always take it if I can


----------



## sPwism (Apr 23, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> Idk if t6he GH release causes you to be tired, I just mean that GH is always released during sleep, so if I feel I need a nap I always take it if I can



Mm ok.. i always tried to resist noon napping, guess i got good reasons to sleep now.


----------



## tubbednova (Apr 23, 2011)

Just for example i just got done swimming for 45min(fasted)no protein or bcaa's.
Got home ate breakfast laid down for 30min and have no energy.
If i drink a pro shake before and breakfast after it doesn't hit me til mid-morning.
I also had a intense lifting session last night(squats,deads/reg+stiff-leg,)with a 100burbee's and 15min stepper for cardio post.


----------



## sPwism (Apr 23, 2011)

tubbednova said:


> Just for example i just got done swimming for 45min(fasted)no protein or bcaa's.
> Got home ate breakfast laid down for 30min and have no energy.
> If i drink a pro shake before and breakfast after it doesn't hit me til mid-morning.
> I also had a intense lifting session last night(squats,deads/reg+stiff-leg,)with a 100burbee's and 15min stepper for cardio post.



You seem to be doing alot more than what i do.
Though i dont take any supplements or shake of any sort.
I dont do cardio and weights on the same day. Unless i'm feeling very very powerful.
I usually do a 2km run for my warmup, then i start doing my weights.
After the workout,i have breakfast and the fatigue hits me..

I think it's normal for you to feel tired, cause your body works both cardio and weights on the same day.


----------



## tubbednova (Apr 23, 2011)

sPwism said:


> You seem to be doing alot more than what i do.
> Though i dont take any supplements or shake of any sort.
> I dont do cardio and weights on the same day. Unless i'm feeling very very powerful.
> I usually do a 2km run for my warmup, then i start doing my weights.
> ...


 What i think is going on is that my body shuts down after i eat breakfast to save cals for later.
Do to fasted training .Its only 10-12hrs from when i lift to when i get up.
Then 10hrs from morning training to eve workout.
Being fatigued most of day im still losing fat here and there.
So guessing needing more cals.


----------



## sPwism (Apr 23, 2011)

tubbednova said:


> What i think is going on is that my body shuts down after i eat breakfast to save cals for later.
> Do to fasted training .Its only 10-12hrs from when i lift to when i get up.
> Then 10hrs from morning training to eve workout.
> Being fatigued most of day im still losing fat here and there.
> So guessing needing more cals.



Ahh.. As long as you're seeing *results*,i guess *that's all that matters.*
I've been increasing intensity and frequency of cardio since 2 months ago when i got interested in body building.
My muscles are visibly growing but my percentage of body fats are definitely not decreasing..not sure what is going wrong..


----------



## tubbednova (Apr 23, 2011)

sPwism said:


> Ahh.. As long as you're seeing *results*,i guess *that's all that matters.*
> I've been increasing intensity and frequency of cardio since 2 months ago when i got interested in body building.
> My muscles are visibly growing but my percentage of body fats are definitely not decreasing..not sure what is going wrong..


 But the whole thing is i want enegy to live during day!Im glad im losing fat but it's not worth the constent fatigue.Its really bad day after i lift and train.


----------



## sPwism (Apr 23, 2011)

tubbednova said:


> But the whole thing is i want enegy to live during day!Im glad im losing fat but it's not worth the constent fatigue.Its really bad day after i lift and train.



I would give up that energy for a pair of toned biceps and killer abs.


----------



## superman39 (Apr 23, 2011)

are you getting your 8 hrs sleep??


----------



## tubbednova (Apr 23, 2011)

Usally 7hrs. wake up at 4:45-5:00am and go to bed around 10pm.I do get up couple times to pee.
I've been uping my cals around 100 every week and makes some of it better.
Starting new meal plan high carb lower fat and see what happens.

My tdee is around 3800-4200cals i eat around 3300


----------



## sPwism (Apr 23, 2011)

superman39 said:


> are you getting your 8 hrs sleep??



Yea i do. sometimes 6-7 though.


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 23, 2011)

Sleep is important,as important as working out  Your body needs time for repair works


----------



## superman39 (Apr 23, 2011)

i say you should try to have 8 hrs sleep without getting interrupted and see if that helps. your body/brain needs it after heavy workouts. make sure to consume all your carbs early during the day then stop the carbs after 5pm.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Apr 23, 2011)

This might be diet related.  Fuel yourself with some carbs 15 mins before anticipating the crash and see if this helps.


----------



## FitnessBlogger (Apr 23, 2011)

You get up at 445-5am? That's pretty damn early bro. Do you need to get up that early? Also, are you eating a lot of simple carbs (white rice, bread, potatoes etc.) after your workout? That could be causing your sleepiness.


----------



## sPwism (Apr 23, 2011)

superman39 said:


> i say you should try to have 8 hrs sleep without getting interrupted and see if that helps. your body/brain needs it after heavy workouts. make sure to consume all your carbs early during the day then stop the carbs after 5pm.



Why no more carbs after 5pm ? i usually have my big dinner at 5.30pm-6pm. if i am busy throughout the day,i have my dinner at 9pm,they usually consist of alot of rice.



CaptainNapalm said:


> This might be diet related.  Fuel yourself with some carbs 15 mins before anticipating the crash and see if this helps.



I dont eat anything before my workouts, cause i run to the gym for my warmup and i will experience stitches if i eat/drink.


----------



## superman39 (Apr 23, 2011)

sPwism said:


> Why no more carbs after 5pm ? i usually have my big dinner at 5.30pm-6pm. if i am busy throughout the day,i have my dinner at 9pm,they usually consist of alot of rice.
> 
> 
> 
> that's too much carbs. all that rice you're consuming your body will not process and will turn into sugar and store in your belly. just stick to high protein and high calories at dinner. try to consume whole grains / whole wheat early during the day, this will release carbs slowly through out. for good energy, try eating simple carbs for fast release carbs before your work out .


----------



## sPwism (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh ? i'm from an asian family.
So our diet consist mainly of noodles and rice. 
I also sleep about 11-12pm.
If my dinner does not consist of staple food like rice or noodles,i go hungry really easily at 10pm and that's when i have unhealthy supper :x.
Any suggestion for solutions ?


----------



## FitnessBlogger (Apr 24, 2011)

haha thats interesting. maybe coincidence but i have a couple asian friends and they ALL have to take a nap after class. i have a feeling its all the simple carbs you're eating sPwism. Since rice and noodles would be hard to get out of your diet, try adding some healthy fats to slow down the digestion of the carbs. Things like olive oil, peanut butter, etc.


----------



## sPwism (Apr 24, 2011)

FitnessBlogger said:


> haha thats interesting. maybe coincidence but i have a couple asian friends and they ALL have to take a nap after class. i have a feeling its all the simple carbs you're eating sPwism. Since rice and noodles would be hard to get out of your diet, try adding some healthy fats to slow down the digestion of the carbs. Things like olive oil, peanut butter, etc.


 

Well i think it's just asian culture tohave rice and noodles to be our staple food. Anyway, why do i slow down the digestion of carbs ? sorry,im a little illiterate about diet.


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 25, 2011)

sPwism said:


> Oh ? i'm from an asian family.
> So our diet consist mainly of noodles and rice.
> I also sleep about 11-12pm.
> If my dinner does not consist of staple food like rice or noodles,i go hungry really easily at 10pm and that's when i have unhealthy supper :x.
> Any suggestion for solutions ?



Drink milk if you think your supper is unhealthy  but avoid rice or noodles at night


----------



## superman39 (Apr 25, 2011)

jasjotbains said:


> Drink milk if you think your supper is unhealthy  but avoid rice or noodles at night


----------



## sPwism (Apr 25, 2011)

jasjotbains said:


> Drink milk if you think your supper is unhealthy  but avoid rice or noodles at night



So if i have a unhealthy supper, i just have to make sure to drink milk,is that right ? Or do i have milk instead and no supper ?


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 26, 2011)

sPwism said:


> So if i have a unhealthy supper, i just have to make sure to drink milk,is that right ? Or do i have milk instead and no supper ?



Drink a glass of milk only  After all,thats the best thing to have  try non-fat milk,if it is available


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 26, 2011)

superman39 said:


>



Thanks


----------



## sPwism (Apr 26, 2011)

jasjotbains said:


> Drink a glass of milk only  After all,thats the best thing to have  try non-fat milk,if it is available



Ok cool. I hope i can get rid of needs of supper late night with milk.
Thanks so much.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 26, 2011)

What do your meals look like? Post them.


----------



## sPwism (Apr 26, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> What do your meals look like? Post them.



The usuals 

Breakfast 8-10am- Fried vermicelli with a slice of luncheon meat. Cup of tea.
Lunch 11am-1pm - Rice with 2 servings of meat and 1 serving of veggies.
Evening 5pm-7pm - Rice with 1 serving of fish,1 serving of meat and 1 serving of veggies.

I cutting down alot on suppers 2 months ago.
I dont take sodas. Mostly water and tea.
I also dont take protein shakes etc.
I do take King Chlorella pills for the vitamins though.


----------



## sPwism (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh yes,i forgot to mention,
On days when i workout,be it cardio or weights.
It is ALWAYS fasted. i totally do not take any food or drink before it.
And they usually happen in the morning,so i dont take breakfast. But i do eat more rice and meat for lunch after the weights or cardio.


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 27, 2011)

sPwism said:


> Ok cool. I hope i can get rid of needs of supper late night with milk.
> Thanks so much.



You're welcome


----------

